# I work with idiots....



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

this isn't a flame, just venting.

I had 3 days off in a row (never happens) and i get back to work (i'm the Stihl tech at an Ace Hardware) and i find a brand new MS310 saw on my work bench with a service tag on it that says "defective". nothing else except the warrenty card, all filled out, and a note to transfer another one from one of our other stores.

i ask around & no one knows what the problem is, the only other person who might know, our 19 year old trainee, is off.

later the night manager comes in & i ask him "Oh yeah, Justin (the trainee) sold it and said the chain won't move & it's smoking" I should mention that we start & run every Stihl before it leaves the store.

I walk over to the saw (i'll bet you can see where this is going) and sure enough, the chain brake is on. i take it off, 2 pulls later it's running, chain spinning like a champ.

tomorrow Justin gets to call the other store & cancel the transfer, & call the customer and let him know his saw is all set, & that someone who actually knows what they are doing has checked it out. then he gets to explane to the boss why i had to replace the brake & poss clutch bell.

idiot.....


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just another day at work. Other weekly (at least) events...

How about the locked up 4-cycle weedwacker engine? Cylinder full of oil because it was stored it with the engine upside down.

Pull cord won't pull (engine locked up again) on a weekwacker... this clutchless model has the trim line wrapped around the shaft.

Chain saw won't cut..... chain on backwards.

Line won't feed on weedwacker.... line wound clockwise on half the spool, counterclockwise on the other half.... or tied in a knot... or there is NO line in it.... or it the type of head that doesn't auto/tap feed.

Engine rebuild because they ran straight gas in it (2-cycle)... comes back 3 days later locked up... straight gas in the tank.

2-cycle engine smoking excessivly... fuel mix was 40:1.. 40 parts oil to one part gas.

Leaf blower rated 205 mph... customer states it only blows 180 mph.... now I wonder how he knows THAT!

At least 25% of weedwackers that come in have the trim head shields installed incorrectly.

These are not jokes.... just things we see weekly if not more often.


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

lol hard to believe people have no more sense than that.but i also know the feeling i used to work at a motorcycle shop as a mechanic.and i saw lots of funny stuff while working there.had one guy bring in a bike he said wouldnt crank and said he had no idea what it could be.so i checked it out turns out it was out of gas i put gas in and it fired right up lol


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Read this, can bring a smile to any mechanic/technician.

UPS.....
Just in case you need a laugh:
Remember it takes a college degree to fly a plane, but only a high school
diploma to fix one. 

After every flight, UPS pilots fill out a form, called a "gripe sheet,"which
tells mechanics about problems with the aircraft. The mechanics correct the
problems, document their repairs on the form, and then pilots review the
gripe sheets before the next flight. Never let it be said that ground crews
lack a sense of humor. Here are some actual maintenance complaints submitted by UPS pilots (marked with a P) and the solutions recorded (marked with an S) by maintenance.

By the way, UPS is the only major airline that has never, ever, had an accident.


P: Left inside main tire almost needs replacement.
S: Almost replaced left inside main tire.

P: Test flight OK, except auto-land very rough.
S: Auto-land not installed on this aircraft.

P: Something loose in cockpit
S: Something tightened in cockpit

P: Dead bugs on windshield.
S: Live bugs on back-order.

P: Autopilot in altitude-hold mode produces a 200 feet per minute descent
S: Cannot reproduce problem on ground.

P: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear.
S: Evidence removed.

P: DME volume unbelievably loud.
S: DME volume set to more believable level.

P: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick.
S: That's what friction locks are for.

P: IFF inoperative in OFF mode.
S: IFF always inoperative in OFF mode.

P: Suspected crack in windshield.
S: Suspect you're right.

P: Number 3 engine missing.
S: Engine found on right wing after brief search.

P: Aircraft handles funny.
S: Aircraft warned to: straighten up, fly right, and be serious.

P: Target radar hums.
S: Reprogrammed target radar with lyrics.

P: Mouse in cockpit.
S: Cat installed.

And the best one for last..................

P: Noise coming from under instrument panel. Sounds like a midget
pounding on something with a hammer.
S: Took hammer away from midget


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Always remember, some days you're the windshield and other days you're the bug. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Examples from today... out of 18 units I worked on.

Service order says: 4-cycle weedwacker engine locked up.
Fix: cylinder full of oil.

So says: Electric chainsaw needs new chain.
Fix: chain on backwards.

SO says: Blower locked up (returned 10 days after being rebuilt)
Not fixed. Ran straight gas in it again. I gave him a break the first time he ran straight gas in it and fixed it... even noted on the service order to run 40:1 fuel/oil mix only.... oh well... no warranty coverage this time.

SO says: Engine keeps coming apart.
Fix: Locktite and tighten loose cylinder bolts... but customer took the unit apart and then put it back together.... charged for various missing screws/bolts and broken cover.
Lesson: If under warranty, DON'T try to fix it yourself.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

hankster, you didn't mention the one I've seen several times:

SO: Engine won't start;
Fix: Refill gas tank


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

I can relate,there are some really Intelligence impaired people out their alright.I'm sure that all of you have gotten in an engine that was locked-up BUT the costemer put fresh motor oil in it to "TRY" to cover their tracks so as not to seem so dumb.right?
So the other day this guy comes in with a Troy Buit tiller (A horse with eletric start).It has clean oil in it.I think "I know this old story".Well......customer says that he hears a loud noise comming from inside,the day before and the tiller quits.understandable.He goes on to tell me that he got it running 10 minutes before he brought it to me and it quits again.Started looking and behind the starter motor there was the hole that the rod made when it broke that you can put your fist through.

And that old classic------my wife done it.YEAH RIGHT !


----------



## wheelerman (Jul 19, 2007)

My favorite one is my mower will not cut very good after i put a new blade on it.
fix flip blade right side up


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm the neighborhood fix it guy and 2 days ago a guy brought me a Lawnboy and said it lost compression that he was mowing and it stopped and then it didn't have any compression. I asked if it had made any strange noise,"No it was like turning loose of the clutch bar thing". It turned over very easy and didn't make a sound at all, I removed the plug, held finger over the hole nothing, inserted a screwdriver in the cylinder and turned it over, the screwdriver didn't move. So the rod and cap separated from the crankshaft while the engine was running and didn't make a sound, sure and I have some ocean front property in Arizona. Why can't people just be truthful, it amazing. Y'all have a good one. Geo


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

this guy brought me a mower to fix. he said it needs rebuilt. cleaned spark plug and one pull. i give it back to him then in 1 hour he comes back. wont start. i take a look at it. turn it on and one pull. he didnt even put the switch to on before trying to start it. hes like oh i didnt see that switch.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I sold a guy a used lawnmower, he brings it back the next day completely taken apart saying it wouldnt start so I just took it apart. I laughed and kicked him off my lawn.!


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

how many 4cycle plugs have u seen in 2cycle unit. i see too many


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

kbalona said:


> hankster, you didn't mention the one I've seen several times:
> 
> SO: Engine won't start;
> Fix: Refill gas tank


I can beat that. I work at an Ace Hardware, and they sent me out to check out an old couples lawn mower saying it wouldn't start: So I get there look it over realy quick, has gas, can feel the primer is pushing air, and I see out've the corner my eye, the boot is undone, I mentioned to the guy and sat there for a moment and says "Well, I changed the plug before the end of the season.....maybe I forgot to put it back on?"

I took one pull and it fired right up

and I can agree with most of these things happening, cause I see it every day

I especially love the ones that just buy a brand new 2-stroke blower, comes back 3 hours later saying it won't start, and it has 50 lbs. of compression, and of course, straight gas in the tank


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

blackwell_316 said:


> how many 4cycle plugs have u seen in 2cycle unit. i see too many


I see more 2 cycle plugs in a 4 cycle


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

blackwell_316 said:


> how many 4cycle plugs have u seen in 2cycle unit. i see too many


RC12YC in a chainsaw


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

Pyro, i work at Ace too, outside of Knoxville, where's yours?

what's your flagship brand? ours is Stihl ?(thank god!)

--Lucky


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

luckyvision said:


> Pyro, i work at Ace too, outside of Knoxville, where's yours?
> 
> what's your flagship brand? ours is Stihl ?(thank god!)
> 
> --Lucky



I'm in Midland michigan

We sell Johnsered saws, the new lawn-boy push mowers, and a couple of the cheapo Poulan push's with briggs on them


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

kbalona said:


> RC12YC in a chainsaw




thats just sad


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

A blonde came in with a lawn mower that wouldn't start.
When she came back it was all fixed running like a top.
She said "What was wrong with it?"
I replied "just crap in the carb"
She says "HOW OFTEN DO I HAVE TO DO THAT?" lol


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

lol

I had to explain for 45 minutes to a 50 year old lady how to run a lawn mower 

I was afraid


----------



## oldevillage (Aug 21, 2007)

well here is one for you. we sell one cheapie mower that doesn,t even come with oil packed in the box. one of my morons sold the mower to a little old lady and did not sell her a bottle of oil. she was not completly oblivious though, she knew that it needed oil. when she brought it back 2 days later with a blown engine I found it full of cooking oil.


----------



## oldevillage (Aug 21, 2007)

*4 cycle pkug in a 2 cycle*

it is not only sad " RC12YC in a trimmer" but I'm sure lead to a busted piston.

my favorite is " I just need a regular plug for a regular weed eater" :thumbsup:


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

oldevillage said:


> well here is one for you. we sell one cheapie mower that doesn,t even come with oil packed in the box. one of my morons sold the mower to a little old lady and did not sell her a bottle of oil. she was not completly oblivious though, she knew that it needed oil. when she brought it back 2 days later with a blown engine I found it full of cooking oil.


OMG

that is TOO funny


----------



## Tranny Car Man. (Jan 8, 2006)

You guys dont have a clue whats its like working on equipment in a State D.E.P maintence garage with a bunch of seasonal school kids,now,most of these kids are going to college,dont want to get into detail,but the stuff thats destroyed is unreal.I just think,maybe some of these guys are gonna be doctor's or Lawyer's,and thats scarry!!!!!!!!.


----------

